
There's no need to delete your account - vincent_s
https://support.edx.org/hc/en-us/articles/206915007-Can-I-delete-my-account-
======
vincent_s
Just got an email from them: "why not encourage a friend to enrol".

Looking for the unsubscribe link I only found a link that says "Modify course
email settings".

Click on it and there's no way to "modify" any "email settings" so I went to
delete the account. Turns out you can't because they think it's not necessary
..

~~~
vincent_s
[http://justdelete.me/#edx](http://justdelete.me/#edx)

